# My Monsters In The 750g



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/gallery/image/64-piranhas-004jpg/


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Link isn't working.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

let me try this


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

let me know if its working now and I'll throw some more up


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Working now, and sweet looking Piraya. But something is still wrong when you click the picture..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

your second post worked







this time every year he shows up... must have some kind of seasonal job.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice pic but I would like to see some more. Got a full tank shot?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah it's working...


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> your second post worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep. construction. I'm a little late this year due to internet problems. I'll start fading away again come april but I'll be back next winter.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

wow man beautiful fish really those look awesome dude


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful monster tank & fish!!!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Great looking monsters - and is that a Walleye on the wall?


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

thanks guys and yes that is a walleye on the wall


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice shoal, love those big yellow piraya. what's the dimension of the tank?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> very nice shoal, love those big yellow piraya. what's the dimension of the tank?


x2


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent mixed shoal you got there!..reds, terns, caribe, and piraya!...They rock like an INHERIT DISEASE concert!!!....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

beautiful piraya dude


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Trigga said:


> beautiful piraya dude


big x2


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Tank looks great!

What's up with the christmas trees and reindeer on the wall above the tank?
Didja take that picture around the yule season?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That is an awesome shoal you have and those pirayas are stunning.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

yah wow those are sik man, that yellow looks so nice


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

thanks again guys. Still looking to trade out my smallest piraya and tern if anyone has any small cariba or terns in wisconsin. I have some really nice pirayas as you can see, and a couple of nice reds but I lost my nice cariba and terns. The three terns and two cariba that I have left just dont have the genetics that I'm looking for so sooner or later I'm gonna have to start a new stock. As long as my sig says I have fish to trade I'll entertain offers. I'm just not gonna ship so I'm looking for locals.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

love those pirayas !!!!! awesome colors


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

beautiful tank


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

that makes me miss my old piraya set up... great looking fish


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

LOve your set up and congrats on your community. Was there a lot of cannibalism to make this work?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

stunning collection stick...WOW is all i can say. How long have you had all these for?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

Stick!!! Great to see you!! Bout time you got some pics for me to see! Scotty talks very highly of your tank! How is everything going up there? I would love to come up there sometime so i can see your tank in person! I have a feeling pictures dont do it justice! Keep in touch! miss ya!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, this is def. one of the most incredible setups on the site.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2^^

Im in love with your piraya,im might have to grab me some whwn there in season


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks again guys. Nice to hear from you too renae. Your more than welcome to stop over whenever your in the area. Ive had this setup for 6 yrs now. As far as canabalism, I've only lost a couple of fish and they both had eye issues. With all the room to swim and escape the aggression is usually minimal. I very rarely even have fin nips.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

wow! those pirayas are huge!

how big were your biggest caribas?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Those piraya are exceptional!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

every time i see this tank























any chance of a feeding video or even a video?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dam i remember seeing the building process last time i logged on! looking good


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

That is one hell of a set up you got there,man my RBP's are still at the 2" size,damn!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very impressive indeed...


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i remember a long time ago when you posted the build log....... didnt you put the tank in the basement and then build your house around it?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sick to have that many monsters in one tank. again, that may just be the most impressive tank of piranhas on the site.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks again guys. Just got 10 baby cariba from aquascape to add to the collection. They'll have to grow quite a bit before they can swim in the pond though


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Stuffed piranha is badass, looks like a beast.


----------

